# Cigar Shop Location Map



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

There have been a number of threads of people asking for good locations to pickup some cigars while out of town. I was thinking that there should be an easier way to quickly find a good shop with good recommendations. I created a map from the site which Altbier did for everyone to put in their location. It will work the same way, but instead of putting your personal info you will add the name of your favorite place to buy/smoke your cigars.

In the Shoutout box just add your comments and then the address and phone of the place you are adding. You can even cross reference the two maps and see who is close to the area you will be visiting and see about a mini herf.

Hope you all like the idea, if not just give me a bunch of "BOOOOO's".

http://www.frappr.com/cigarindex


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Added Cigar King (Skokie IL), my fave shop to hang out at.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

wow, thats a cool idea!


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Added:

Aelia's House of Cigars 
3544 Center St
Omaha, NE
(402) 991-4858

Shame it doesn't let you put the full address in.

Also added

Cigarros

and

Nickleby's Tobacconist

both in Omaha

Edit: In case your having trouple finding the version for members its at: http://www.frappr.com/clubstogie


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Added 
Liberty Tobacco
7341 Clairemont Mesa Blvd
San Diego Ca 92111 
Liberty Tobacco.com
Best B&M in San Diego & a great place to Herf


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Added my favorite shop in Columbus, Ohio. :w


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Great idea Toker.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I just added one for Baltimore

Humidour Cigar Shop
33 East Padonia Rd Unit 104
Timonium, Md 21093


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent idea Ky Toker! 
I added Barlow's Premium Cigars & Pipes in Lafayette, CO. They're a great shop and support the Dogwatch Social Club Podcast. Stop in and say "Hi" to Trey Barlow and the gang when you're in the area.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Added Nick's Cigar World in Myrtle Beach.

An awesome shop with a beer tap and comfy chairs.
Huge selection. The whole store is a walk in humidor.

Found them only two blocks from our rental condo during Bike Week last May.


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

Put in Westminister Cigar Company in Westminister, MD.

Kenny, the owner, is a great guy. Its a nice little shop looking right out on Main Street


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I added The Golden Leaf on Wabash near Rt12 in Michigan City Indiana. It's a classy place with a small Cigar lounge. Always a pleasant experience.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Great Idea!

I've added both Smoky's shop locations here in Bloomfield Hills and Royal Oak, MI
and I've added the La Casa Del Habano and Windsor Smokeshop in Windsor, Ontario, Canada. 

More as I visit them.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome!

Added Lake Country Cigars in Delafield WI & Uhle's in Milwaukee.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

CJupdike said:


> Great Idea!
> 
> I've added both Smoky's shop locations here in Bloomfield Hills and Royal Oak, MI
> and I've added the La Casa Del Habano and Windsor Smokeshop in Windsor, Ontario, Canada.
> ...


CJ, how are the prices at the La Casa in Windsor?
I can see Canada form my window here at work. 
Been over to buy a few stogies, but seldom, cuz the prices make you gag.
Like $35/can for a RyJ Churchhill.
Maybe I've frequented the wrong places.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> CJ, how are the prices at the La Casa in Windsor?
> I can see Canada form my window here at work.
> Been over to buy a few stogies, but seldom, cuz the prices make you gag.
> Like $35/can for a RyJ Churchhill.
> Maybe I've frequented the wrong places.


In a word, expensive. But that's mostly due to who they know their customers are, metro detroiters that come across the border. They have a really good selection though and the guys are friendly which is really the most important thing to me as I don't plan on buying boxes from them, just the occaisional stick or two to have while in Casino Windsor (which is very rare, once a year at most). I don't try to get them across the border, too much hassle.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Added Nick's Cigar World in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> An awesome shop with a beer tap and comfy chairs.
> Huge selection. The whole store is a walk in humidor.
> ...


Now I know where to look next time I'm down in Myrtle Beach. Now I just need someone to post a shop in Panama City, Fl.

Looks like this is working out, OK. Thanks for sharing people.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

BTTT! For the newer people.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Added my new favorite cigar shop, Serious Cigars in Houston, TX


----------



## Sublimes (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody coming to Singapore, just pm me. I'll bring you to the best cigar shop here. The owner is passionate about cigars, his knowledge is vast. The conditions are always good. Fair price too.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Great Idea.
I added:
H&I Smokers 
42090 Ford Rd
Canton, MI 48187

and

La Casa De La Habana
14 Forest Place
Plymouth MI 48170

These are both in the western suburbs of Detroit. Both owned by the same family.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

very cool idea, added a small little shop in skaneateles which has a good selection of smokes. www.LittleHavanaTrading.com


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Added 2 in the NE Florida geo

Cool idea!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Added another in the Northern Detroit area: JR Cigars. Yes a retail outlet of the JRCigars.com fame. They don't have all the specials in the catalog but pretty much everything else. 

JR Cigars
28815 Northwestern Hwy
Southfield, MI 48034
(248) 357-2340


----------



## kbjohan (Sep 7, 2005)

Just added MY favorite local cigar joint/gas station.

Cubana Cigars / Speedlane
1422 W. 55th St.
Countryside,IL 60525
Phone: 708-482-4545

Massive humidor, great prices. Get on the mailing list for notice of cigar tastings and events.

[email protected]


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just added Sunset Cigar Co. in Key West...my favorite shop while I was down there!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

added holts and black cat in philly, and green tree tobacco in jersey


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Great idea, Ky. Added 'Tobacco Shop' in Ridgewood, NJ.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Added: My Alma Mater


LJ's Fine Cigar & Tobacco
10221 Southern Blvd.
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411
(561) 790-1356

Smoke and Herf Friendly!

ATL


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

Added some Ky shops in Murray,Bowling Green,Lexington,Covington,and Radcliff(Ft Knox/Elizabethtown).


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just added Pipe World in Round Rock. At least I belive it added it. 

Very interesting Idea.

Stacey


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Just added Pipe World in Round Rock. At least I belive it added it.
> 
> Very interesting Idea.
> 
> Stacey


I added the pipe world in austin at the highland mall, but it wouldn't let me add another pipe world in any other zipcode..


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mindflux,
I cleared cache and went back and it has been added. Man I have not been to Highland mall in about 9 years. I might need to stop by and see what they have in stock one of these days.


Stacey


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Just added Sunset Cigar Co. in Key West...my favorite shop while I was down there!


Yep a nice shop.Steve Sullivan the owner is a great guy. This is one of the shops I stoped in at on my honey moon. RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok guys here are a few that I have been to and like.

Sunset Cigar Co. Key West, FL. www.sunsetcigar.com

Key West Havana Cigar Key West FL. http://www.keywestcigar.com/

Club Habana Charleston, SC http://www.tinderboxcharleston.com/habana/

JR, Burlington Burlington, NC. http://www.jrburlington.com/

Churchill's Cigar Store Grand Cayman http://www.caribbeanedge.com/cayman_islands/shopping/duty-free_shops/churchills_cigar.html


----------



## kjh555 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll try & add these after this post; I've got two suggestions:

Buffalo Tabacco @ 952? E. Fulton in Grand Rapids, MI. Went there for first time while in town over the holidays & got this Fuente sampler the proprietor put together for $75. It contained:

(2) King B's
(2) Flor Fina Sun Grown's
(1) Ashton VSG Tres Mystique's
(1) Ashton VSG Belicoso's
(1) Opus X #4
(1) Opus X Robusto

Had never seen or tried them before (except for the VSG's). I felt like that one guy opening King Tut's vault.

Also, Iwan Ries in the Chicago loop (dunno if any posted this one yet). I strolled in last Fri. & found a bunch of Anejo boxes on display staring right back at me (picked out 4 sharks for $9.55 a piece before the 26% city & state tax gouging... never tried them before). They had a box of Between the Lines perfecto's & a ton of Padron Anniversary's too.

BTW, this is my first posting. I really like your site. Thanks for having me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Almost forgot another one....RJT

King Corona Ybor City (Tampa), FL. http://www.kingcoronacigars.com/


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I added three of my favorite local shops:

Capital City Cigars
9650 Strickland Road,Suite 154
Raleigh,NC 27615

Tobacconists of Cary
2434 SW Cary Parkway
Cary, NC 27513

Pipes by George
1209 Hillsborough Street
Raleigh,NC 27603

Each has a great selection of cigars and even more important, FRIENDLY owners!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Monthly bump.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Gr8 Idea. Going to add 2 in a short while here in Portugal.


----------



## TNTCIGARS.com (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW man!! Awsome idea. We added us!! Cigar Warehouse PHX, AZ 
We would of added all of our stores but, we only could add one!! lol

Thanks for the Link!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I added:

Your Cigar Den 
127 S. Fraser Street, Rear 
State College, PA 16801 
814-867-0666


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I added three of my favorite local shops:
> 
> Capital City Cigars
> 9650 Strickland Road,Suite 154
> ...


How is the shop in Cary? I've been to Capital City Cigars. They have a nice selection but are grossly overpriced. Pipes by George has limited stock, and nothing top tier IMO.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Excalibur Fine Cigars 
7094 Miramar Rd
San Diego Ca 92121
858 549 4422

Nate has a great selection of Cigars at very competitive prices,
but the best feature of Excalibur is the smoking lounge & bar in back
Yep that's right a smoking lounge & bar,so no more sittin outside in cold 55deg weather for the San Diego crew


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Added
Cigars for Aficionados
2745 S Veterans Pkwy
Springfield, IL 62704
(217) 698-1710

Adam


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

I added 3:

*2 Guys Smokeshop*
741 Lafayette Rd (Rt 1)
Seabrook NH 03874

*Top Shelf Cigar Co*
3 Hale St
Dover NH 03820

*The SmokeStack Shop*
14 North Main St
Rochester NH 03867


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

I added:

The Smoke Ring
17050 Highway 3
Webster, TX 77598
(281) 332-9871


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

So Cal was kinda empty...

Wally's Wine
2107 Westwood Boulevard
Los Angeles, CA 90025
http://www.wallywine.com/cigarmain.asp

Vendome - The V Cut
9153 Olympic Blvd 
Beverly Hills, CA 90212

Beverly Hills Pipe & Tobacco Co 
245 S Beverly Dr, Beverly Hills, CA 90212
310-276-7358

Does anyone have the time/inclination to add these:Cigar Time
19116 Pioneer Blvd
Cerritos, CA 90703

Red Cloud Cigar Lounge
118 W. Wilshire Avenue
Fullerton, CA
714-680-6200

House of Cigars 
8426 W Sunset Blvd 
(323) 650-3351

V Cut Smoke Shop & Lounge 
8172 Melrose Ave (323) 655-5959

Cigar Warehouse 
15141 Ventura Blvd 
Sherman Oaks, CA 90403
818-784-1391

Havana Cigars
12044 Ventura Blvd
Studio City, CA 91604
(818) 763-6640 ​


----------

